

Heroku now allows user specification of Ruby version - pathdependent
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/5/9/multiple_ruby_version_support_on_heroku/

======
jtgeibel
I had just noticed yesterday that Heroku was using bundler 1.2.0.pre when I
pushed changes to an app. I was surprised because 1.1 came out just a few
months ago. I guess this explains why.

Wasn't it also previously possible to specify your ruby version on heroku with
a configuration variable? I've never done so but I seem to recall seeing it in
a tutorial or some application's setup procedure.

~~~
latortuga
The Heroku app stacks are tied to specific versions of ruby as far as I am
aware. If you are on the Bamboo stack, you can choose to switch between 1.8.7
and 1.9.2 (or, could, I imagine they removed that with this change) but that's
the only variable ruby that I know of with regard to Heroku.

------
tomku
Very interesting. Since bundler's Gemfile is involved in specifying the
version, does this mean that bundler itself is going to be jumping into the
world of Ruby version management in 1.2, or is it just acting as a dumb
conduit to make the desired version number available as metadata for another
tool to act on?

~~~
tomku
For anyone else who was interested, Yehuda Katz gave some more information on
Twitter[1]:

    
    
      bundler will give an error if your current Ruby version 
      doesn't match. rvm and rbenv support is forthcoming
    

Looking forward to it!

[1]: <https://twitter.com/#!/wycats/status/200290806064623616>

------
thinkbohemian
1.9.3 here I come!

